# Larvae ID



## miguelovic (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello,

I was directed to this forum for an insect ID, and you all seem quite versed in the subject 

Found this on the root ball of a pepper plant while transplanting from overwintering.

Any help would be much appreciated 










Cheers


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

miguelovic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was directed to this forum for an insect ID, and you all seem quite versed in the subject
> 
> ...


Looks like a darking beetle larvae? Just my thought.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

miguelovic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was directed to this forum for an insect ID, and you all seem quite versed in the subject
> 
> ...


I might help some of the experts (not me) narrow things down if they knew where you were located.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Wireworm. Larvae of some kind of beetle. Could be Elateridae.
Raise it up and tell us what it is.


----------



## SLOANMAN (Feb 10, 2014)

Michael Shrom said:


> Wireworm. Larvae of some kind of beetle. Could be Elateridae.
> Raise it up and tell us what it is.


agree Wireworm.


----------

